# wysiwyg Editor zum Einbinden in meinem Code



## che (11. Dez 2005)

Hallo!

Ich programmiere gerade eine GUI Software und möchte gerne meinen Text im JTextField formatieren können. Ich habe da an einen wysiwyg Editor gedacht, den ich in meinem Code implementieren könnte. Natürlich sollte dieses Modul free und kommerziel sein. Kennt jemand eine solche Lösung?


----------



## foobar (11. Dez 2005)

Benutz doch einen JeditorPane der unterstützt HTML und RTF.



> Natürlich sollte dieses Modul free und kommerziel sein


Verstehe ich nicht


----------



## che (11. Dez 2005)

Ja, aber bei einem JeditorPane muss ich den Text per HTML formatieren. Ich möchte eine bequeme Fläche haben, die dies für mich erledigt. Mit Modul mein ich eine Programm, das ich in meinem Programm integrieren kann.


----------



## Roar (11. Dez 2005)

che hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit Modul mein ich eine Programm, das ich in meinem Programm integrieren kann.


ich glaube foobar versteht ebensowenig wie ich wie etwas gleichzeitig frei und kommerziell sein kann, und nicht was ein modul sein soll :? 
schau mal bei sourceforge ob du da was findest....


----------



## che (11. Dez 2005)

Gerade als Informatiker bzw. Programmierer sollte man verstehen was ein Modul ist, schade eigentlich...


----------



## Roar (11. Dez 2005)

che hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gerade als Informatiker bzw. Programmierer sollte man verstehen was ein Modul ist, schade eigentlich...


kansnt du nicht lesen? :?


----------



## che (11. Dez 2005)

was lesen  :?:


----------



## Illuvatar (11. Dez 2005)

Ich denke wir alle verstehen, was ein Modul ist, aber "free und kommerziell" ist ein Paradoxon.


----------



## che (11. Dez 2005)

sowas soll es ja geben, dass Software for free ist und zudem kommerziell einsetzbar...


----------



## Illuvatar (11. Dez 2005)

Kommerziell und kommerziell einsetzbar sind 2 Sachen - einmal wollen die hersteller geld machen, einmal darfst du Geld machen.

Wie Roar gesagt hat, schau mal bei Sourceforge.


----------



## che (12. Dez 2005)

Danke für die Antwort Gast, das werde ich mir für die Zukunft merken...Ich war leider nicht ganz bei der Sache als ich die Posts weiter oben gelesen habe. In meiner Euphorie habe ich dann mal schnell geantwortet und falsch geantwortet. Verständlich ist mein Text allemal, aber ich gebe mir Mühe beim nächsten Mal die semantische Bedeutung zu unterstreichen bzw. klarer zu definieren.

Mit kommerziell einsatzbar meinte ich eigentlich, ob der Programmierer mir die Erlaubnis gibt, sein Modul kommerziell zu nutzen, ohne dass ich davon profitiere - z.B. als Freeware.


----------



## Illuvatar (12. Dez 2005)

Nun ja ich denke wir können die Sache dabei belassen - hätten wir eigentlich auch vor 3-11 Posts machen können 

@topic: Hast du bei Sourceforge was gefunden?


----------



## che (12. Dez 2005)

Leider nicht. Vielleicht ist meine Vorstellung etwas zu extravagant. Man begegnet diesen wysiwyg-Editoren im Web ziemlich oft, beispielsweise, wenn man einen Text im Content Management System editieren will. Diese Editoren machen einem das Leben leichter. Ich dachte sowas gäbe es auch für Java, sodass man dies nur implementieren braucht.


----------



## Guest (4. Aug 2006)

hallo,
suche grade auch sowas..
un hab einen gefunden.. der ist aber etwas scheiße im handling..
http://www.hexidec.com/code.php
--> Ekit

dann habichnoch JXHTMLedit gefunden.. aber das ist nur für nen applet..
weiß einer inzwishccen von euch was noch so gibt??

Gruß, Timo


----------



## che (8. Sep 2006)

Ich formuliere mein Anliegen nun mal anders. Ich wollte das Projekt nun weiter machen, aber den wysiwyg HTML Editor in Java selbst programmieren. Nun möchte ich gerne wissen, ob jemand damit schon Erfahrung hat. Welche Klassen sollte ich mir angucken? Evtl. eine grobe Bauanleitung? Ich kenne das DOM Paket und habe das latente Gefühl, dass ich das gebrauchen könnte, kann das aber nicht ganz einordnen...


----------

